# SmoAnt battlestar firmware upgrade please



## Ettiene (25/12/17)

*Hi.*
*Im looking for the link where I can find SmoAnt battlestar 200w firmware upgrade.*
*Please.*
*Enyone??*


----------



## Evil_Toast (25/12/17)

You can't upgrade the Battlestars firmware.


----------



## Ettiene (25/12/17)

Sorry for asking but did I mis somthing in the product description?


----------



## Ettiene (25/12/17)




----------



## Evil_Toast (25/12/17)

Don't know where you found that, but the only Smoant VW mod that can have it's firmware updated is the Cylon. 

http://smoant.com/vv-vw-tc-temperature-control-apv-mod/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ettiene (26/12/17)

I found it on the website from where I bought it.
Here is the link.
Check it out and please let my know what you think.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...-new-battlestar-200w-tc-box-mod-battery-combo


----------



## AlphaDog (26/12/17)

Ettiene said:


> I found it on the website from where I bought it.
> Here is the link.
> Check it out and please let my know what you think.
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...-new-battlestar-200w-tc-box-mod-battery-combo


You definitely can’t upgrade the Battlestar’s firmware.

What’s wrong with it?


----------



## Ettiene (28/12/17)

There is nothing wrong with it.
I was only wondering if it can also be upgraded to a higher wattage like my cuboid w150.
Upgraded to w200.


----------



## Ettiene (28/12/17)

Sir vape.
And they refer to it as an update port


http://smoant.com/vv-vw-tc-temperature-control-apv-mod/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ugi (28/12/17)

It has a usb port for update but from the time of its release there has been no update since......the mod works fine hence there are no relevant updates.....sorry

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

